

Homebrew's new feature: Brewfiles - pstadler
https://coderwall.com/p/afmnbq

======
joshguthrie
What would be the use case for this? I don't see it.

~~~
karanlyons
It's sort of like `pip install -r` in Python. I used to do `cat
brew_requirements.txt | xargs -L1 brew install`, but Brewfiles mean that that
sort of thing is now standardized, and also gives support for things like
tapping, linking, etc.

